# ZR2 S-10 with Snoway plow



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

I've read alot of threads about whether or not you can put a plow on a ZR2 model S-10. So I thought I'd post a few pics of the Snoway I just had installed on my '97 ZR2. 
I bought this truck specificly for plowing small residential driveways. I decided on the Snoway because of it's light weight, especially without the light kit, and the downpressure feature for backdragging away form garage doors. I'm also going to put a urethane edge on it.
There is no mounting kit specificly for the ZR2 option, but the only thing that had to be done to a regular S-10 kit was cutting two pieces of 2" square tube to use as spacers on the front mounting points.
If anyone wants to see that close up, let me know and I'll take some pics.


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry, it's a little dark.
Sags a bit when up so I'm gonna put some timbrens on it.


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't understand what makes the ZR2 so different that they don't suggest putting a plow on it?


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks good on your truck! payup


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

It's not that they don't reconmend plowing with it. The ZR2 frame is slightly different than a "regular" 4x4 S-10. The spring hangers are lower in order to lift it 2". When you bolt the back of a standard S-10 mounting frame up there's about a 2" gap between the truck frame and the front mounting points of the plow frame. So you need to make a spacer to fill this gap.
I bought my ZR2 truck because it thought it would be better for plowing than a standard S-10 because of it's heavier duty suspension, higher ground clearance and higher output engine.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

There are several different suspensions for the S-10's. The Off-Road suspension package is the recommended package. The ZR-2 actually has a lower payload than the Off Road versions, perhaps due to additional extras on the ZR-2 suspensions. Nice looking truck...!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Also, the suspension is a bit softer than normal. It makes for better off-camber driving. They don't want you to put a plow on it because the spring rate is too soft for a plow. I don't think the frame is any different. Just throw the Timbren band-aid on it and you will be golden.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

the truck and plow look good. you should think about the light kit though even if it adds wieght


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just put the same plow on my 96 Toy 4Runner.....I look forward to using it...

I didn't get the light kit either.....maybe next year.....

Dealer said most of the Snoways he sells are with out the lights....

Derek


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

lawnCrafters

I have a 99 zr2 that i put a fisher homestader on. I was just wondering how mutch that set up weights? the fisher weighs 250 for the set up i got and that is with lights and everything.


Plow Mister 

As far as i know there is nothing different about the spring rates to make the zr2 softer than a normal s-10. They say the load rating is less on it because of the bigger tires that add more weight to the truck. I also take my truck off- road alot and let me tell you the ifs setup sucks for off-road use even if for some reason they had lower spring rates that wouldent help. Really I was going to put a straight axle in my truck be for I got the plow. Thats the way to go. 
Form what I heard from a western dealler the reason they dont want you to put a plow on a small vehical like a s-10 is becaues of gross front axle weight and the fact that if you put a ballast in in it you could go over the vehicals gvw, and they were affraid that it would cause accidents.


----------



## Cobol Dude (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't see the front end sagging in the picture with the plow up?


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cobol Dude _
> *I don't see theI front end sagging in the picture with the plow up? *


*

what are you blind*


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

actually, I don't either. looks more like the REAR is raised to me.
But I wear glasses and KNOW I need new ones! lol


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

99zr2- my info says it weighs 299 lbs

I wasn't sure about not getting the light kit either. But my dealer said the same thing about not putting them on very often. I figured I'd try it without to save the weight and money and if I don't like it I can add the lights anytime. I took it out once at night to see how well the lights work through the blade and I could see just fine.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

hey lawncrafters--where in detroit u live?


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Lawncrafters

299 without the lights sounds like it might work alittle better than mine. Iam sure that the light kit wont add to mutch more weight and probably be a helpful add on. 

I dont know about your truck but the headlights on mine are not really that great in my opinion by them selves. 

Well if they work for you than cool but I my self would add the light kit.

checkout the pics of my truck in the pics page.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phoenix827 _
> *actually, I don't either. looks more like the REAR is raised to me.
> But I wear glasses and KNOW I need new ones! lol *


 those trucks are high in the azz anyway..


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vector6 _
> *those trucks are high in the azz anyway.. *


True, but it looks like the rear came up a LOT more then the ft dropped.


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah I guess the back did raise a little. But there isn't any weight in there right now (other than the snowblower).
I was thinking of putting on a set of cool blue or super white type headlights in, they're alot brighter than stock. I have also seen a kit that converts the sealed beams to a replaceable halogen type. That might be worth looking into.

lownrangr - I'm in Royal Oak


----------



## pchieffo (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice! It looks good on your truck.

Is that the ST80 or the MT80?


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

It's an ST80. I originally wanted the MT because I was skeptical about how durable the ST really was and Snoways in general. But the dealer convinced me otherwise. And I'm glad they did. It's a lot heavier duty than I expected. I'm really impressed. I've seen some light truck plows that look so flimsy and cheap.
Just hope I get a chance to get out of my other trucks to try it out this season.


----------



## pchieffo (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info - I'm glad to hear that they're well built, I'm considering an MT90 for my Tundra.

It looks like your moldboard is bigger than the ST pictures I've seen in the past, which are really small (18" height). Did they increase the size?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

The ST's are still 18".......

Derek


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

Where do I begin?...
dmontgomery - I thought the same thing...that it looked taller than the pictures of the ST's. They look really short thats why I didn't want one at first.
Since you said that I grabbed a tape measure and measured it. It's 24" tall!!! I think I got the MT. I know I was quoted for and ordered the ST. I can't find a model number on the plow anywhere, just the serial number. But that starts with MTD2... Does anyone know where the model number is on these plows. My warranty registration paper says model M-3590-.....but I think that's for the pump. I can't find MT, ST, etc. anywhere.
??????


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

In looking at the pic again it does look taller.....but the one on my garage is definitely 18". That will be more than enough for the typical amounts of snow we get here....Good luck with the MT...

Derek


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

hi i have an 03 zr2 and want a plow like the fisher homesteder but not the price any know were to find one used


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like you did get the MT. Bargain!

BLADE MODEL MT-5'9" MT-6'8" MT-7'6" 
Blade Width 69" 80" 90" 
30° Angle Plowing Width 60" 69" 78" 
Blade Height 24" 24" 24" 
Weight - Polycarbonate* 412 lbs. 422 lbs. 471 lbs. 
Weight - Mild Steel 415 lbs 468 lbs. 493 lbs.

BLADE MODEL ST-6' ST-6'8" ST-7'6" 
Blade Width 72" 80" 90" 
30° Angle Plowing Width 62" 69" 78" 
Blade Height 18" 18" 18" 
Weight - Polycarbonate* 292 lbs. 299 lbs. 345 lbs. 
Weight - Mild Steel N/A N/A N/A


----------

